
MySpace to sell user data in bulk - tbgvi
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/myspace_bulk_data.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
Jim72
I'm sure I be will down ranked for this, but the irony was to much too pass
up.

"Days later Facebook contacted Warden days later and asked him to hold off on
release of that data as well." This isn't a typo, it is pretty bad an obvious
grammar mistake. The irony is that the website is called ReadWriteWeb.

As for the article, it raises privacy concerns for me, for obvious reasons.
Without the option to opt-in or out, this borders invasion of privacy,
especially since one of data sets their selling is photos!

